# The new and the last babies for 2008



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This little one is 10 days old today. I've got 6 others that are 2 to 5 days old, two hatching today and two tomorrow and that will be it for this year. 4 of these will be going to a small futurity race in NC.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
They look so cute and FULL. I just got my cock bird from Oklahome today and put it in with the hen. Hope all goes well with them so I will have some young ones soon. 
George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's cool!! I thought he was supposed to arrive tomorrow. I intended on asking.  I'm sure the little hen is very glad to see something with feathers. I bet they'll fall in love and be making babies in no time flat.


PS: The pictures are all of the same little bird. Parents wouldn't let me get pictures of the younger ones.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Such a cutie pie Looks like a winner to me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a chubbie little cutie!!!!....and these are the last babies this year,(.... but not least)?


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Very nice pics renee, do you not breed late breds, and that first pic looks like an advert for birdwatchers,


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jojo67 said:


> Very nice pics renee, do you not breed late breds, and that second pic looks like an advert for birdwatchers,


No, I've never bred late birds unless I wanted some to put in the breeding loft. And every time I do that I either wind up with two hens or two cocks.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aw Renee, I hate it when you say they're through for the year. I always look forward to your babies. That one in the pictures is so cute - quite a handful too from the looks of him.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

KInd of crazy about the shipping of birds. It took two ahd a half days to get a bird from Pennsylvania to North Carolina. It only took ONE day to get one from Oklahoma.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> KInd of crazy about the shipping of birds. It took two ahd a half days to get a bird from Pennsylvania to North Carolina. It only took ONE day to get one from Oklahoma.


Yep, same thing happened to me last year. Sent a bird to CA in less than 24 hours. Sent a box to Maine and it took more than 2 days. Go figure.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Aw Renee, I hate it when you say they're through for the year. I always look forward to your babies. That one in the pictures is so cute - quite a handful too from the looks of him.


yea, he's quite big. He's a single hatch for one AND his parents throw big youngsters anyway, so he's getting the double whammy.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Bet he feels solid! Gorgeous baby, there!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I spy a champ in the making


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I spy a champ in the making


I'll let you know if you're right.  
How many babies do you have out of 5042? Who is she mated to? One of our members has one of her youngsters that we gave him last year. He's flown the bird in the first two races this year, 249 miles and 264 miles, a yearling at that and the bird has been right there both weeks. He told me the other night he wanted another baby like that and I said, "Can't get you one. Mom has gone to a new home".


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well right now she's on her 3rd set of babies. The first two were with one cock and the current is with another. After the first she was eager to lay again, but I was trying to get her situated with the new mate. I had no clue she'd lay eggs the day after I put the new male in there, so I just put those eggs under a foster and let her get used to the new guy  
3 of her babies are in the loft; one flying great and the others getting there [the would be 4 if it wasn't for the stupid hawks  ]
First mate was your IF 07 DRP 7158, and now she's with what's supposedly a really good bird that Guy gave me


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Updated pics........*

Here's the little guy I posted about a few days ago. He's? 2 weeks old today. The other pictures are of two babies that hatched 2 days apart, so the bigger one is 9 days old and the little one is 7 days old. Now, get this. We had put this pair of birds together to send their babies to a futurity race down in NC. THEY ARE BOTH WHITE!!!! I can't send a white bird to a futurity race. Talk about hawk bait!! Plus, those guys would laugh me out of town.  Not sure what to do now. I've got others I could send, but the other babies are out of new matings.....oh what to do. If we hadn't already paid our money, I'd just say forget it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

A few more pictures...........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

They sure are full the rim, aren't they?

When someone new asks what should a full crop look like, or what is a crop.....we can just show them these pictures, excellent examples!!! 

They are the picture of health.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely babies, Renee! Thanks for the photos!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Growing so fast.......*

The last babies.........growing up TOO fast.........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

and a few more........


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
If you don't know what to do with the white ones, send them this way and I will give them a good home.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Renee,
> If you don't know what to do with the white ones, send them this way and I will give them a good home.
> 
> George


I'm still trying to decide whether I want to send them or one of them to the futurity race. That IS why I put that pair of birds together after all. I got dark checks and blue checks the first three rounds. Never dreamed I'd get white babies from them. And the babies in the first picture? They are mostly white too.  Dad is a Blue Check. Mom is a Blue Bar. No white flights or white feathers at all. However, the babies grandmother, the mother of the Dad was mostly white, so that's where that came from, although I wasn't expecting it. So, out of 9 babies that I raised to choose from for the futurity, one is sick and 4 are too white.  
I'll let you know..........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those babies are defenitely maximum cuteness and good looking too.  The white and black are so striking too!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I'm still trying to decide whether I want to send them or one of them to the futurity race. That IS why I put that pair of birds together after all. I got dark checks and blue checks the first three rounds. Never dreamed I'd get white babies from them. And the babies in the first picture? They are mostly white too.  Dad is a Blue Check. Mom is a Blue Bar. No white flights or white feathers at all. However, the babies grandmother, the mother of the Dad was mostly white, so that's where that came from, although I wasn't expecting it. So, out of 9 babies that I raised to choose from for the futurity, one is sick and 4 are too white.
> I'll let you know..........


good greif! they are cute as can be! I don't think you would have a problem finding a place for the whites if need be, I would want to be on that list, but I will be getting 30 in june. gentics is something.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Renee,

Those are terrific baby pictures. Yikes, isn't that the way it goes sometimes with a color popping out totally unexpected. Those white guys might molt out a bit darker, but that doesn't help with the futurity race.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, it's not hard to find home for the babies. The big problem I have is ME!! letting them go.  But I knew when I put these pairs together that all the babies would go somewhere. I've got 51 youngsters trap trained and out flying and don't care to have to teach 2 or 3 others to trap and go through the whole thing again.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> This little one is 10 days old today. I've got 6 others that are 2 to 5 days old, two hatching today and two tomorrow and that will be it for this year. 4 of these will be going to a small futurity race in NC.


Hi there renee, I was wondering what a futurity race is?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Here's the little guy I posted about a few days ago. He's? 2 weeks old today. The other pictures are of two babies that hatched 2 days apart, so the bigger one is 9 days old and the little one is 7 days old. Now, get this. We had put this pair of birds together to send their babies to a futurity race down in NC. THEY ARE BOTH WHITE!!!! I can't send a white bird to a futurity race. Talk about hawk bait!! Plus, those guys would laugh me out of town.  Not sure what to do now. I've got others I could send, but the other babies are out of new matings.....oh what to do. If we hadn't already paid our money, I'd just say forget it.


You know white may stand out in a crowd of color. BUT any pigeon is hawk bait if it gets caught by the hawk. Why not just send the birds and see what happens. The only reason whites are not raced as much is because people do not like white. Poor thinking. I still say if a bird that had pink with yellow polka dots was winning the races. people would want pink with yellow polka dot birds. Winners can be any color as long as they are bred right. In my life time I never saw a blue bar WIN a race. I saw the better pigeon that day win the race. What i am saying color is feathers Quality is the hidden factor inside the bird. That wins races.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

re lee said:


> You know white may stand out in a crowd of color. BUT any pigeon is hawk bait if it gets caught by the hawk. Why not just send the birds and see what happens. The only reason whites are not raced as much is because people do not like white. Poor thinking. I still say if a bird that had pink with yellow polka dots was winning the races. people would want pink with yellow polka dot birds. Winners can be any color as long as they are bred right. In my life time I never saw a blue bar WIN a race. I saw the better pigeon that day win the race. What i am saying color is feathers Quality is the hidden factor inside the bird. That wins races.


OH, I totally agree with you 100%. But, I also know that MOST people don't send white birds to a futurity, unless it's a White Bird Futurity of course, and you know as well as I do, a white bird or two in a flock of 300 BB's and BC's will stand out like a sore thumb. In other words, I wouldn't send a BC to a white bird futurity. Well, they wouldn't let me anyway, but you know what I mean. I've got two brothers to these two little white birds on my race team and as young birds, they took 2nd and 3rd place in a local auction race. Won me about $300. So, I know the blood is there, but so are all those darn white feathers.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> Hi there renee, I was wondering what a futurity race is?


Well, let's see.............there are one loft races and futurity races. 
The one loft races are just what they sound like. All birds are sent to the owner/loft when they are babies and that one person trains all the birds and later in the year holds a race. The winner takes the money. That's it basically.
A futurity involves a club usually where some or maybe all of their members handle the birds. For instance, I'm sending 4 birds to this race this year. 2 are going in one person's loft and 2 are going to another man's loft. All of the handlers will train the birds they get from all over the country and later in the year, there will be a race with all of the birds and the winners win a bit of money.
Most races pay out prize money anywhere from the first 10 places to sometimes the first 25 places. Depends on how big the race is and how many birds are entered.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, let's see.............there are one loft races and futurity races.
> The one loft races are just what they sound like. All birds are sent to the owner/loft when they are babies and that one person trains all the birds and later in the year holds a race. The winner takes the money. That's it basically.
> A futurity involves a club usually where some or maybe all of their members handle the birds. For instance, I'm sending 4 birds to this race this year. 2 are going in one person's loft and 2 are going to another man's loft. All of the handlers will train the birds they get from all over the country and later in the year, there will be a race with all of the birds and the winners win a bit of money.
> Most races pay out prize money anywhere from the first 10 places to sometimes the first 25 places. Depends on how big the race is and how many birds are entered.


ohhh, I see. do the people that send thier birds off get them back?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> ohhh, I see. do the people that send thier birds off get them back?


That's usually set out in the rules of the race. Some state that the bird becomes the property of the handler, some let you buy back the bird if you pay for it BEFORE the race and some have an auction after the race and auction off the winning birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> That's usually set out in the rules of the race. Some state that the bird becomes the property of the handler, some let you buy back the bird if you pay for it BEFORE the race and some have an auction after the race and auction off the winning birds.


cool, thats sounds like fun. it must be rewarding when a bird you bred does well.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> cool, thats sounds like fun. it must be rewarding when a bird you bred does well.


You'd have to ask someone who's bird has done well.   
We've have a bit of luck with local auction races and such, but haven't set the world on fire in the futurities. But, it is fun and if you can make it to the race on race day and hang out with all the pigeon folks, that can be fun too.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Thats why less whites are raced people are less likely to race them thinking they are just hawk bait. Or that because they are whit they will be no good to race. At least race them on your team as there is still the chance they will do ok in the races. And the hawk would still have to catch them just as it would have to catch a blue bird. But each have there thought. But I think its a shame to forget white or lighjter colored birds just because of the myth that hawks will get it faster . A smart bird will try its best not to be food for the hawk.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

re lee said:


> Thats why less whites are raced people are less likely to race them thinking they are just hawk bait. Or that because they are whit they will be no good to race. At least race them on your team as there is still the chance they will do ok in the races. And the hawk would still have to catch them just as it would have to catch a blue bird. But each have there thought. But I think its a shame to forget white or lighjter colored birds just because of the myth that hawks will get it faster . A smart bird will try its best not to be food for the hawk.


I'll have to think about it a bit more. They are only two weeks old, so I've got time. Avion (George) is probably thinking "re lee.......be quiet!! I just might be able to get those two birds!!!" ...........LOL


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

SHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! don't say it too loud, someone might hear. 
George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

It's been 10 days since I posted pictures of my last babies. I just shipped one to NC  and will ship 3 more next week.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Last ones..................


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

They look so solid and balanced - beautiful birds!


----------

